# Tyler Goulais, 2 Bn Irish Regiment of Canada, R.I.P.



## The Bread Guy (22 Dec 2009)

This, from the _Sudbury Star_:


> Tyler Goulais, 24, was a dedicated soldier awaiting word on when he would begin training with an elite Canadian Forces regiment in the new year.
> 
> Tyler's Val Caron family is now coping with his sudden, tragic death following a weekend car crash. One of his best friends has been arrested.
> 
> ...


----------



## Haggis (22 Dec 2009)

What an absolute crying shame.  Two lives ruined in a totally preventable accident.

RIP, soldier, and condolences to your family, friends and comrades.

You're one of St. Michael's Special Operators now.


----------

